# 3مواقع.. معادن



## احمد عباس الخطيب (31 يوليو 2009)

*مواقع.. معادن*

دى مجموعة مواقع عن المعادن
تجد كل ماتبحث عنه من خصائص وصور ومعلومات عن المعادن​ 
http://mineral.galleries.com/
http://www.minerals.net/
http://www.nrcan.gc.ca/mms/school/glossary.htm​ 
Web mineral​


----------



## ahmad.rezk (4 أغسطس 2009)

thax alot 4 those websites, wish more and keep on.


----------



## مهندس غالب (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي احمد عباس الخطيب


----------



## عبدالاله فراج (24 يونيو 2012)

*رد على موضوع*

شكرأ جزيلا مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------

